# Twenty years exp. Medical billing and coding



## Sabrinakayb (Aug 18, 2010)

Sabrina K. Boyle
2537 W. Talmage, Springfield, Missouri 65803 (417) 693-4513 Sabrinakayb@yahoo.com 


Career Profile
Committed to excellence in company efficiency and effectiveness, maintain high work and ethical standards. 

Academic Qualifications
Evangel University May 2003 â€“ 2010 
Springfield, Missouri - Obtained Bachelors of Human Services Degree 
Evangel University June 2002- May 2003 
Springfield, Missouri - Associate of Arts Degree 
Ozarks Technical Community College January 1999 â€“ June 2000
Springfield, Missouri - Nursing Preparation classes 
St. John's Emergency Medical Services June 1996 â€“ November 1997
Springfield, Missouri - EMT-B 
Professional Experience
Medial Office Assistant/ Medical Assistant Instructor October 2008 â€“ Present
Vatterott College Springfield, Missouri 
I am responsible for the implementation and design of the following classes that I instruct: Anatomy and Physiology, Medical Terminology, Pharmacology, Dosage Calculations, Writing Basics, Grammar and Usage, Comprehensive Medical Assisting, Medical Billing and Coding and Microsoft Office. I also work with the students regarding studies and retention issues. 

Allied Health Instructor January 2003 â€“ October 2008 
Ozarks Technical Community College Springfield, Missouri 
I was responsible for the implementation and design of the following classes that I instruct: Medical Billing and Coding, Claims Adjudication, HIPAA Compliance and Regulatory Factors, Law and Ethics, Worker's Compensation, Anatomy and Physiology, Medical Terminology, and some computer classes. I also am a QA book reviewer for several textbook vendors.  

Distance Learning Educator October 2007 â€“ October 2008 
Discovery Center Springfield, Missouri 
I was responsible for delivery of science related classes via polycom all across the United States and Canada. I also was in charge of the Exploratory Lab and the many college interns that we had. I also wrote and delivered many in-house programs. Standards of writing had to support the Missouri GLE's. 


Medical Claims Specialist January 2006 â€“ October 2007
Oncology Hematology Associates Springfield, Missouri 
I was responsible for coding and ensuring highest level of service codes per patient encounter. I also assist with posting for insurance claims to be processed. Manage adjudication conflicts when necessary. Also, ensure accuracy in hospital based billing for our office.

Worker's Compensation Claims Administrator/ Coordinator August 2004 â€“ August 2005
Willow Brook Foods, Inc. Springfield, Missouri 
In this position I was responsible for the incurred workmen's compensation claims for two plant locations in Springfield, Missouri. I maintained the OSHA 300 log and generated first reports per OSHA mandates. I worked very closely with the Human resources Department in handling FMLA claims and processing. Coordinated care plans with local primary care physicians. I allocated several reports to numerous entities regarding Worker's compensation Insurance benefits. 

Medical Office Operations Instructor, December 2000 â€“ January 2003
Vatterott College Springfield, Missouri 
In this position I was responsible for the implementation and design of the following courses that I instructed: Medical Terminology, Anatomy and Physiology, HIPAA Compliance, Insurance Billing and Coding, Law and Ethics, Computer Classes, Accounting, Pharmacology, and other general education classes. 

Medical Assistant, September 1998 -  December 2000
Dr. Gil's Immediate Care Springfield, MO 
In this position I was responsible for rooming patients, acquiring vitals, and taking patient histories. I also assisted the physicians with any procedures during patient visits. I practiced phlebotomy, drug analysis, x-rays as well as administered injections per physician protocol. I also was instrumental in the set up of a new offsite facility, in which I ran the front office and assisted on call physicians for a year. 

Quality Assurance Technician, August 1997 â€“ September 1998
Managed Healthcare Pharmacy, Springfield, MO 
In this position I drove all over the state of Missouri going in and out of nursing facilities. My job entailed continuous training for onsite staff regarding our policies and procedures. I also had to do on site inspections of all med carts and drug rooms. Had to account for all class drugs and ensure no meds were expired or being improperly administered. I checked patient drug usage against what was in the med carts and what was recorded in the MAR. I also had to transport all drugs including narcotics back to main facility for accountability and proper disposal of. I also at times worked on the fill line, putting medicines into bubble wrap containers. 







Medical Assistant/Office Manager, February 1997 â€“ August 1997
Dr. Daut S. Gjoni, Springfield, MO 
I was hired in this position as an office manager. I was responsible for front and back office operations. Dr. Gjoni was a practicing OB/GYN, who had just located to Springfield from New York. I was hired when he was in the process of setting up two new clinics. I scheduled appointments, did all of the billing from his old practice as well as the new practice. I roomed patients, took vitals and assisted him when needed. I also drew all labs and was in charge of sterilization of all equipment. 

Front Office Assistant, December 1996 â€“ February 1997
Family Medical Care Center, Springfield, MO 
In this position I was responsible for the scheduling of five physicians. I also handled billing issues and was responsible for setting up outside lab and x-ray services. I also had to make nightly deposits that had to be entered and balanced to the daily ledger. 

Front Office Receptionist, February 1991 â€“ August 1993
The Orthopedic Association, Springfield, MO 
In this position I was responsible for scheduling patients for a five physician practice. I answered phones, made appointments for outside services, helped in scheduling surgeries at the hospital. I also helped with patient accounts. 
Skills and Strengths
•	Insurance Reimbursement Specialist 
•	Human Resources 
•	Outstanding Public Relation Skills 
•	Strong Leadership Traits 
•	Superior Written/Oral Communications 
•	Microsoft Office Applications 
•	Windows 95, 98, 2000 and XP 
•	Attention to Detail 
•	Team Player Attitude 
•	Self-Motivated 
Honors and Achievements
•	Missouri Registered Pharmacy Tech 
•	CMAS Certified 
•	Past Certified BLS Instructor  
•	Past Certified First Aid Instructor 
•	Outstanding Program Award, Vatterott College 
Letters of Reference available upon Request


----------

